# custom embroidery patches for heat press



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can have my fabric cut into my own custom designed shapes and have a heat transfer backing applied? I need low minimum and some places require at least 100 pieces cut of the same shape. I also want custom embroidered designs with heat transfer backings.

Thanks


----------



## henry87 (May 12, 2012)

I am not sure but you may go through total custom patches.
They might help you.

Cheers!
Henry


----------



## henry87 (May 12, 2012)

I am not sure but you may go through "total custom patches."
They might help you.

Cheers!
Henry


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

twillusa.com, heat transfer warehouse both havt tackle twill


----------



## henry87 (May 12, 2012)

Browse certain websites.
They would helpful to you.

Henry


----------



## Humminghuman (Jun 12, 2012)

Total Custom Patches were great..
I didn't even knew what I really want they helped me LOL.
Anyways a really humble service!


----------

